

Oakland entrepreneur, 25, opens marijuana superstore - breck
http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2010/01/29/simon.ca.superstore.of.weed.cnn

======
rms
I wonder how long before we will start seeing outsider investment in the
cannabis industry. If I had $100,000 or so, I could work with a food scientist
to patent some products that will be very profitable in ~7-10 years post-
legalization

